# mein RB HEB(ullshit)BEL



## misanthropia (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ja... ich ärgere mich ein wenig über die Investition. Ich erhoffte mir einen besseren Hebel als den von Magura, stattdessen waren die Fahrten der letzten 3 wochen immer nur Mist.
Mein Problem ist folgendes und vielleicht gibt es jemanden,der die Erfahrung mit mir teilte und das Problem behob:
Die Kolben fahren verzögert ein, sprich sie bleiben an der Felge kleben und bewegen sich erst langsam weg. So kann man selbstverständlich nicht fahren wenn man keinen Finger mehr auf der Bremse hat aber diese immernoch blockiert.
woran kann das nun liegen? auzuschließen ist zuviel Bitumen, denn das habe ich momentan nicht drauf und auch als es drauf war würden die Kolben dann konsequent ausgefahren bleiben.
Viskosität steigt durch tiefe Temperaturen? neeeeeeeeee 
Eine Durchflusstörung in den Leitungen? sowas würde ja wenn in beide Richtungen gelten also auch beim Eindrücken, das ist nicht der Fall.
Bleibt nurnoch das Reduzieren auf den RB Hebel denn auch dieses Problem ist aufgetreten, nachdem der montyrt wurde.
Meine Erklärung wäre ein Defekt in Form von schleifender Dichtung, somit einem Fertigungsfehler des Zylinders. Da hilft nur einschicken als letzte Konsequenz.
Ich erhoffe mir jetzt, dass mir jemand sagt, dass eine meiner Folgerungen falsch war.
EIn "verbau den magura hebel" will ich nicht hören, ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen wäre.
Bin gesapnnt was hier rauskommt.


----------



## noob-rider (23. Oktober 2007)

hatte ich bei meiner bremse auchmal.
allerdings im standardaufbau
habe da nen bischen WD40 auf de kolben gegeben von den Nehmerkolben und es klappte alles wieder bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (23. Oktober 2007)

evtl. die Schrauben der Bremssockel etwas lösen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Oktober 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> Eine Durchflusstörung in den Leitungen? sowas würde ja wenn in beide Richtungen gelten also auch beim Eindrücken, das ist nicht der Fall.
> Bleibt nurnoch das Reduzieren auf den RB Hebel denn auch dieses Problem ist aufgetreten, nachdem der montyrt wurde.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn du den Hebel drückst hast du viel mehr Druck auf der Flüssigkeit als wenn die Kolben zurückfahren. Du würdest also eine Durchflussstörung wenn du den Hebel reindrückst garnicht merken es sei denn sie wäre riesig groß. Ich hatte das selbe Problem auch schon aber mit einem normalen Standarthebel von Magura.  Ich würde dir empfehlen mal Wasser in die Leitung zu füllen und dann mal zu kucken ob das Problem immer noch da ist. Sollte das Problem nicht mehr bestehn wird es eine Durchflussstörung bzw. ein Toleranzfehler bei irgendeiner Durchlassbohrung sein. Könnte auch eine Bohrung sein wo noch ein stück Grat dranhängt, weil das Wasser eine niedrigere Viskosität hat fließt es ja bekanntlich besser durch und die Störung würde dem Wasser nicht viel ausmachen. Also bei mir hat es halt damals so gefunzt. Einfach mal probieren


----------



## biker ben (23. Oktober 2007)

habe das selbe prob seitdem ich den hebel montiert habe.
weiss auch nicht was man da am besten macht, hab auch schon 2mal entlüftet und lauter zeug probiert.
naja aber ist gerade noch so fahrbar, deswegen fahr ich jetzt einfach so.


----------



## dane08 (23. Oktober 2007)

der rb hebel sieht schick aus ist aber ziehmlicher mist 
meiner hat dauerstrich geleckt und das prob mit den kolben hatte ich auch.
ich kann nur empfehlen nur den hebel zu nehmen(nicht den ganzen griff) und den in nen alten maggi griff einzubauen.
muss mann nur n bischen abfeilen sich ne kleine hülse zurechtbiegen und fertig


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin mit meinem RB Hebel (2nd generation) vollkommen zufrieden.  

Anscheinend haben die Dingens eine große Serienstreuung


----------



## pornorider (23. Oktober 2007)

noob-rider schrieb:


> hatte ich bei meiner bremse auchmal.
> allerdings im standardaufbau
> habe da nen bischen WD40 auf de kolben gegeben von den Nehmerkolben und es klappte alles wieder bestens.



wd 40 zerfrisst aba die gummis und ist generell shit ...man nehme silicon spray


----------



## misanthropia (23. Oktober 2007)

ich montiere mal den Magura hebel und schaue nach ob sich was verändert. dann werde ich nach und nach mal alle Teile durchgehen. ich glaube aber das mit dem wasser ist fpr den fall eine gute idee weil ich dann nicht so verschwenderisch mit dem Ö umgehe und vorallem alles viel sauberer und leichter umzusetzen bleibt.
aber bin beruhigt dass das Prolem öfter auftritt, aber ebenso traurig dass es eine relativ hohe Fehlinvestition war. :-(


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab das dreck-Teil runtergebaut und fahre die normalen Bremshebel.

Hat mich auch dermaßen aufgeregt.....

MFG


----------



## noob-rider (24. Oktober 2007)

pornorider schrieb:


> wd 40 zerfrisst aba die gummis und ist generell shit ...man nehme silicon spray



ähm ja ich meinte auch nicht WD40 ....
ich nehme auch kein reines WD40. ist mir aber zu spät aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (24. Oktober 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ...Viskosität steigt durch tiefe Temperaturen? neeeeeeeeee ...




Normal tut sie das schon...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab den RB auch gefahren, und mich über die kosten geärgert.
Er ist es meines erachtens einfach nicht wert. 
Der druckpunkt wird sowas von schwammig und weich...
Jedoch hatte ich von dir beschriebenes Problem nicht.
Nun fahre ich wieder den Magura'04 Hebel und bin glücklich.
Schade das man die so schwer bekommt...


----------



## Schevron (24. Oktober 2007)

generell sind die RBs schon nett. Hatte einen alten (carbon) an der hs33. ich war soweit zufrieden, allerdings isses ein bißl blöd wegen dem einstellen der bremse. durch die andere Kolbenübersetzung müssen die beläge halt schon verdammt nah an die Felge. Was das Problem im Wiegetritt oder auch bei nem leichten Seitenschlag bringt. Ich hab ihn jetzt an meinem 26". Das fahre ich nicht so oft  War aber bisher voll zufrieden.

wo das ding halt übelst Rockt, also RB, ist als Dischebel. Die Bremskraft hier ist halt schon was ganz anderes als zb ein marta hebel. Hier ist das mit dem weg auch nicht zu spüren, weil ja Disc!

Generell würde ich sagen: Disc wenns geht (also magura) dann sehr gerne RB.
Für die HS33 würde ich du den Deng ersatzhebeln ( nur das wo der Finger dran is) für die neuen HS33hebel empfehlen. Mit denen hat man einen längeren Hebel, zwar ein bißchen weicheren Druckpunkt, aber dafür genug bremskraft in allen Lebenslagen, liegen schön am Finger (nicht ganz so angenehm wie die RBs) und sie sind billiger als die RBs. Alternativ für die alten Magura hebel eben die oben erwähnten RB hebel (halt den teil der am finger is)


Gibts eigentlich eine Begriffliche Trennung für die Teile???????
Also den Hebel der am Finger is, und den gesammt Hebel (also Fingerteil + Lenkerteil)


----------



## noob-rider (24. Oktober 2007)

vllt 
bremshebel= fingerteil
bremsgriff = komplett


----------



## Schevron (24. Oktober 2007)

hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber viele verwenden Bremshebel immer wieder wenn sie eigentlich griff meinen.

auch bei ebay etz.


----------



## noob-rider (24. Oktober 2007)

also mein Händler erklärte mir das so wie ich schrieb.
und ich sage des immer so.
eventuell ist es die große unwissenheit der masse, dass die bezeichnungen immer falsch laufen. 
oder es liegt einfach daran, dass sich viele leute da uneinig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Oktober 2007)

noob-rider schrieb:


> vllt
> bremshebel= fingerteil
> bremsgriff = komplett



absolut korrekt.
(ich hab 6 jahre in einem Bikeshop gearbeitet)


----------



## misanthropia (25. Oktober 2007)

ja die Viskosität ändert sich schon mit abnehmender Temperatur aber mit dem neeeeeeee meinte ich , dass es die ursache für mein Problem ist, da es auch bei 25°C noch vorhanden war, und zwar in der Wohnung. 

Ich werde es mal riskieren einmal mit der Reibale reinzufahren. Das Problem liegt am Kolben, entweder ist es die Feder, aber noch eher die Reibung der Dichtung. unglückliche Toleranzverkettung der Dichtung und der Rauhheiten.
Dagegen spricht, dass ich den dann nicht verkaufen kann bzw schwerer.
Dagen wiederum spricvht, dass der doch ohnehin kaputt ist was solls also. Ich kann höchstens versuchen den bei RB einzuschicken aber ob sich da was tut?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Oktober 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ja die Viskosität ändert sich schon mit abnehmender Temperatur aber mit dem neeeeeeee meinte ich , dass es die ursache für mein Problem ist, da es auch bei 25°C noch vorhanden war, und zwar in der Wohnung.
> 
> Ich werde es mal riskieren einmal mit der Reibale reinzufahren. Das Problem liegt am Kolben, entweder ist es die Feder, aber noch eher die Reibung der Dichtung. unglückliche Toleranzverkettung der Dichtung und der Rauhheiten.
> Dagegen spricht, dass ich den dann nicht verkaufen kann bzw schwerer.
> Dagen wiederum spricvht, dass der doch ohnehin kaputt ist was solls also. Ich kann höchstens versuchen den bei RB einzuschicken aber ob sich da was tut?



Mit einer Reibahle? Wenn du das machst kannste das Teil gleich wegschmeißen.  Der Zylinder in dem der Kolben läuft ist gehont. Du wirst mit der Reibahle nie so eine gute Oberfläche hinbekommen. Was is jetzt das genaue Problem? Der Kolben bleibt im Zylinder hängen oder was?

Edit: Die Maßtoleranzen bei Reibahlen kannste auch vergessen, die reiben meistens größer als angegeben wird.


----------



## dane08 (25. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte mein bei trialmarkt.de gekauft und hab den nach ner woche zurück geschickt weil der luft gezogen hat.Dann hab ich gleich nen neuen zugeschickt gekriegt aslo lief ziehmlich gut mit der kolanz aber ich denk das lag eher am jan 
geholfen hats aber nicht denn der griff war auch undicht


----------



## sensiminded (25. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte mir auch vor ner weile nen disc und nen hs33 rb hebel gekauft. 
dischebel  
hs33 hebel    

der kolben vom rb für die hs33 hat sich im zylinder verkantet und kam nur raus wenn ich den belag reingedrückt habe. hab den dann beim krumbiegel wieder umgetauscht und er meinte er kenne allerdings solche probleme nicht mit diesem hebel. der kolben kam nichtmal mehr raus als ich den hebel abgebaut und dann mal gedrückt hatte.

kommt bei dir der zylinder komplett raus und die beläge bleiben an der felge???
das problem hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch, da das entlüften des rbs nicht so besonders gut geht, ich glaube ich hab den 3-4mal entlüftet, oder wars öfters?! ich hab während ich das öl durchgedrückt habe, gleichzeitig mehrfach den hebel langsam betätigt und losgelassen(tip vom chefmechaniker echopure  ), um die luft aus diesem zu entfernen. hebel zur entlüftungsschraube nach oben lagern scheint auch noch etwas zu bringen. geht auf jeden fall mistig...

mein neuer funzt nun zum glück, allerdings gibt es bei dem hebel zwei sachen die ich nicht so besonders finde:
1. der kolben läuft nicht sauber im zylinder(war auch bei dem ersten schon so) es scheint als wäre der zylinder riefig, senkrecht zur laufrichtung.
2. der hebel ölt ein wenig an der kolbendichtung vorbei, muss vielleicht nach einem jahr neu befüllt werden, möglicherweise hälts auch länger.

allerdings ist die ergonomie und die bremsleistung des hebel einfach nur geil


----------



## misanthropia (25. Oktober 2007)

@MSC Trialer: so habe das jetzt richtig auseinandergeschraubt. Die Idee mit der Reibahle habe ich verworfen genau aus deinem oben genannten Grund. habe nur an die Toleranz gedacht.
Das Problem ist, dass die Dichtung zu stramm im Zylinder sitzt. Die Feder schafft es nicht den Kolben zurückzudrücken, daher bleiben die Bremsbeläge zu lange an der Felge dran. 
Im Vergleich zum Magura hebel lauft da der Kolben noch unverändert weiter. Ich versuche das jetzt auf Kulanz einzuschicken. so ein aufwand, das ärgert mich echt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem gibt es aber nicht nur bei den RB Hebeln sonder auch bei den alten Magurahebeln. Das Problem dort ist das das Öl es nicht schafft die Dichtungen auf Dauer ordentlich zu schmieren weil der Hebel so Konstruiert ist das von aussen schnell Dreck an die Dichtungen kommen kann genauso wie beim RB. Normalerweise muss einem der Kolben wenn man den Hebel abbaut durch den Druck der Feder regelrecht entgegengeschossen kommen so ist es jedenfalls wenn der Hebel neu ist. Wenn man die Hebel im längeren Gebrauch hat ist das nicht mehr der Fall weil die Dichtringe zu abgenutzt also rauh sind, Folge ist der Kolben verkanntet sich im Zylinder. Das heist man muss den Dichtring am Zylinder alle paar Monate mal austauschen pder neu fetten UND DAS WÜRDE ICH AUCH BEI DEINEM RB MAL PROBIEREN! Oder gleich mal den Dichtring auswechseln und schön fett drauf machen, dass der schön gleiten kann. Wenn das nicht funzen sollte ist es echt ein Toleranzfehler im Zylinder.


----------



## misanthropia (25. Oktober 2007)

der Hebel ist niegelnagelneu, habe auch den o Ring schon getauscht. Geschmiert habe ich nur mit dem Magura- Blood, habe ihn dazu einfach mal eingelegt. resultat... nichts. der O ring erscheint auch nicht rauh. bin gerne offen fÃ¼r weitere Hilfen. 
ich kann es nochmal mit Fett versuchen. bin gespannt

bin jetzt aus dem keller da, habe fett benutzt das Resultat war das Gleiche, wenn auch etwas verspÃ¤tet und unwesentlich besser aber nicht zufreidenstellen. der Kolben verkantet immernoch und der Fettfilm hÃ¤lt auch nur 6-10 mal pumpen. der Lief auch nicht auf dem Trocknen sondern habe in einem gefÃ¤Ã geprobt. Der Kolben bleibt manchmal auf der Zylindermitte stehen, manchmal fÃ¤hrt er super aus, dann bleibt er ganz drinnen stecken. wenn ich den mit nem dÃ¼nnen inbus zurÃ¼ckschiebe muss ich richtig kraft aufwenden. grauenhaft dennoch interessant (aber nicht notwendig. inteerssant wenns keien 60â¬ gekostet hÃ¤tte)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Oktober 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> der Hebel ist niegelnagelneu, habe auch den o Ring schon getauscht. Geschmiert habe ich nur mit dem Magura- Blood, habe ihn dazu einfach mal eingelegt. resultat... nichts. der O ring erscheint auch nicht rauh. bin gerne offen für weitere Hilfen.
> ich kann es nochmal mit Fett versuchen. bin gespannt



Oder vielleicht hat der O-Ring einen Toleranzfehler also ist zu dick. Ist immerhin auch nur ein Stück Gummi. Man kann auch mal ne andere O-Ringgröße probieren. 
Ist immer noch besser als was am Metall zu bearbeiten.


----------



## misanthropia (25. Oktober 2007)

gibts bei O Ringen also auch andere Baureihen so wie bei Wälzlagern? also gleicher Innendurchmesser und anderer Außendurchmesser? Bishe waren mir o Ringe auch nur asl statische Dichtungen bekannt, habe eigentlich gar nicht damit gerechnet am Kolben aber Fahrradindustrie st immer für ne Überraschung gut wie es mir scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Oktober 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> gibts bei O Ringen also auch andere Baureihen so wie bei Wälzlagern? also gleicher Innendurchmesser und anderer Außendurchmesser? Bishe waren mir o Ringe auch nur asl statische Dichtungen bekannt, habe eigentlich gar nicht damit gerechnet am Kolben aber Fahrradindustrie st immer für ne Überraschung gut wie es mir scheint.



Jo gibt es.  http://www.hug-technik.com/inhalt/o_ring1.html#1 

Du hast also die Qual der Wahl  Ist halt immer die Frage ob es dann noch dichtet aber das muss man dann einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## misanthropia (25. Oktober 2007)

supeer danke. so schnell gebe ich nicht auf ]:->


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Oktober 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> supeer danke. so schnell gebe ich nicht auf ]:->



Richtig!!! Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht


----------



## sensiminded (26. Oktober 2007)

oder man tauschts einfach um, weil wenn der kolben immer an derselben stelle hängenbleibt ist der zylinder ungleichmäßig ausgearbeitet und der kleinere o-ring macht dein hebel sicher recht undicht 

warum rumbasteln und unnötig ärgern, wenn das ding neu und mit garantie ist...


----------



## misanthropia (26. Oktober 2007)

eingetauscht ist er bin gesapnnt was bei rumkommt. Es ist ein Fertigungsfehler, das müssen die Umtauschen unabhängig davon dass da außen oder im Breich des Sprengrings montagekratzer sind. die spielen für den fehler keine Rolle ... sage ich aber ob das auch die Firma sagt


----------



## sensiminded (27. Oktober 2007)

sensiminded schrieb:


> ...
> 
> der kolben vom rb für die hs33 hat sich im zylinder verkantet und kam nur raus wenn ich den belag reingedrückt habe. hab den dann beim krumbiegel wieder umgetauscht und er meinte er kenne allerdings solche probleme nicht mit diesem hebel. der kolben kam nichtmal mehr raus als ich den hebel abgebaut und dann mal gedrückt hatte.
> 
> ...




wie bereits erwähnt hab ich den problemlos beim krumbiegel umtauschen können, das mit dem hersteller ist dann sein problem!


----------



## Richi_HH (8. Dezember 2007)

Von nachreiben, oder verwenden von anderen O-Ringen, kann ich nur abraten!!!
Das kann eigentlich nur in die Hose gehen. 
Alternative zum RB Hebel ist der JFK Enigma Bremshebel. Einfach mal googeln.


----------



## curry4king (8. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/JFK-Enigma-Hydra...yZ100245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

fährt irgendwer soeinen??
sieht so schonmal interessant aus


----------



## Schevron (8. Dezember 2007)

das problem bei den hebeln ist das sie einen größeren Kolben haben, dadurch verliert man Bremskraft.
also quasie genau das gegenteil zum RB Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi_HH (8. Dezember 2007)

wer ältere maguramodelle vor 2004 fährt, hat keinen bremskraftverlust.
Da war der kolbendurchmesser im griff noch identisch.

Zum thema langsamer belagsrückzug, könnte ich noch
einen federwechsel vorschlagen. Ne stärkere feder holt den
kolben ja auch schneller zurück.
Negativer effekt, du brauchst mehr kraft zum bremsen.


----------



## misanthropia (10. Dezember 2007)

ich habe ganz vergessen hier nochmal zu aktualisieren.
der Umtausch ist vor ca 4 Wochen geglückt. Ich hatte recht!!! Jetzt fahre ich den RB Hebel und bin total zufrieden damit, man kann also nichtmehr generell von Mistzeug sprechen. ABer die Tatsache, dass öfter schlechte erfahrungen gemacht worden sind, lässt darauf schließene dass die doch irgendwie Qualitätsnachlässig sind


----------



## sensiminded (10. Dezember 2007)

jetzt muss ich hier aber auch mal wieder was loswerden. so sehr ich den rb scheibenbremshebel gelobt habe, hat er jetzt doch ein problem:

wenn man bremst kommt doch am ausgleichsbehälter son kleiner bibbus raus, der sich beim loslassen wieder zurückzieht. hab leider keinen blassen dunst wie das innenleben aussieht, aber mein problem ist, der druckpunkt wandert zum lenker und der bibbus geht nicht mehr selbstständig zurück. rings um die plastikkappe bei diesem stift ist auch minimal öl ausgetreten. weiß da jemand was ich machen kann, da ich den nicht einfach so aufmachen möchte. am besten ne lösung, ohne dass ich wieder entlüften muss  

danke alex


----------



## ecols (10. Dezember 2007)

sensiminded schrieb:


> ... bibbus ...




selbst nach umfangreichen recherchen hab cih keine ahnung was das ist..


----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. Dezember 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> selbst nach umfangreichen recherchen hab cih keine ahnung was das ist..





ebenfalls


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Dezember 2007)

hinter diesen bibbus verbirgt sich ein ausgleichsbehälder...in form eines zylinders...

so wie bei der magura/hope diese membrane is is bei der rb halt dieser zylinder...wenn sich der ausgleichskolben nichtmehr regt halt probieren den so gangbar zu machen...un wenn des net hilft ausbauen (zwei madenschrauben lösen und das kleine deckelchen mit abnehmen...und evtl die dichtung wechseln...

also so hab ichs zumindest mal in erinnerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (11. Dezember 2007)

den ausgleichsbehält kann man bei jedem System öffnen ohne dass man entlüften muss. das ist ja der Trick an der sache, dass man dort ein ölreservoir hat, das das fehlende Luftblasenvolumen durch aufsteigen aus den leitungen in die behälter amortisiert. 
bei meiner Louise fülle ich teilweise nur so das öl nach. ich öffne den Behälter, drücke auf den hebel, sodass die Luft austritt, und kippe dann Öl rein während ich dne Hebel langsam loslasse. 
hast du die schrauben der Dichtung ausreichend fest?

ich muss natürlich schon zugeben dass ich nicht  im Detail weiß wie der RB Hebel für ne Disc aussieht.


----------



## sensiminded (11. Dezember 2007)

nur mal für die jenigen welchen, die den hebel nicht so genau kennen:







versuche mal die linke schraube rauszumachen. vermute, die hält den ausgleichskolben. schaue mal ob ich den dann gangbar bekomme. mich wunderte eben auch nur der leichte ölaustritt um diesen ausgleichskolben. nunja mal sehen was machbar ist.

danke erstmal!


----------



## misanthropia (11. Dezember 2007)

ich bin ein wenig von dem Aufbau verwirrt. Was genau meinst du mit Ausgleichskolben oder ist das nur ein Tippfehler und du meinst Behälter?
Was ein bibbus ist ist mir immernoch nicht klar.

wenn ich recht verstehe, dann hast dudas Problem, dass bei Druckanstieg im System Öl aus dem Behälter läuft?  Seit wann ist das denn? Eigentlich ist das ein recht eindeutiges Indiz für eine defekte Dichtung. Ich habe aber keine erklärung wie die plötzlich ausfallen kann. Du würdest wirklich am meisten helfen, wenn du mal mit der Flex längs durch den Hebel schneidest    oder wenigstens mal das System öffnest. So kompliziert und zeitaufwändig ist Entlüften auch nicht bzw wenn du die Apparatur nicht umdrehst wird das auch nicht nötig sein.


----------



## mr.mütze (11. Dezember 2007)

kann man den bibbus drücken ? wird bloß en kleiner ausgleichsbehälter sein und kein kolben wäre ja auch sinnlos. einen 2ten oben drauf


----------



## mr.mütze (11. Dezember 2007)

guckt doch mal auf die seite von rb http://www.rbdesign.sk/en/en_index.htm da steht was wegen dem nubsi sorry bibbus wer englisch kann versteh was da steht


----------



## sensiminded (17. Dezember 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> kann man den bibbus drücken ? wird bloß en kleiner ausgleichsbehälter sein und kein kolben wäre ja auch sinnlos. einen 2ten oben drauf



war leider sehr beschäfftigt in letzter zeit, so dass ich noch garnichts probiert habe. 
ja man kann den reindrücken,allerdings ist auf der rb seite ein nachfolgemodell mit nem verstellrädchen(neues cs modell=geschlossenes system) an der stelle! 
wie schon gesagt steht da auch etwas von einem zusätzlichen master zylinder als unterschied zum hs33 hebel, also denke ich ist meine vermutung richtig.

http://www.rbdesign.sk/en/en_index.htm
components/brake lever/ergo 1f db
(übrigens ist dieser sbschnitt nicht auf der deutschen version der rb seite zu lesen ;-) )


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja schon nervig das Problem, hatte meine Vbrake noch nie     
gut das es keine Reputationpunkte in diesem Forum gibt.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Dezember 2007)

Cryo Cube is a kiddie korner kandidate


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Dezember 2007)

rofl. Man sollte hier auch so ein reputation system haben. Die Kommentare die man bei Observed bekommt sind einfach nur


----------



## misanthropia (11. November 2008)

um das nochmal aufzugreifen: Der RB Hebel kommt weg.. dieser Mist...

Verkaufe: RB Hebel für HS33, top qualität, geringe gebrauchssputen, ein Muss fpür jeden trialer bzw trial anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. November 2008)

reinige mal deine bremsbeläge wo sie in die bremse gesteckt werden,ich hatte das auch mal obwohl ich kein Bitumen mehr drauf hatte.nen bisschen mit schleifpapier ran und gut iss


----------



## ringo667 (18. November 2008)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> reinige mal deine bremsbeläge wo sie in die bremse gesteckt werden,ich hatte das auch mal obwohl ich kein Bitumen mehr drauf hatte.nen bisschen mit schleifpapier ran und gut iss



Was hat denn das jetzt mit dem Hebel zu tun?


----------



## misanthropia (18. November 2008)

versteh ich nicht


----------

